# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  نعي حزين قمة في الروعة

## لحن الخلود

هذا النعي الاول  :bigsmile: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/33991890.../__online.html
وهذا الثاني
http://http://www.4shared.com/file/3...3/_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/33993577...3/_online.html

لا تنسونا من الدعاء

----------


## حــــايــرة

يسلمووووووووووووو خيتو لحونه
يعطيك الف عافيه على المقاطع الروعه
رحم الله والديك
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة والله يعطيك الف الف عافية
رحم الله والديك وجعله في ميزان اعمالك
جاري التحميل >> بس النعي حق مين

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## لحن الخلود

تسليمن خيتو حايرة على المرور 
يعطيك الف عافية :bigsmile:

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي الناري على المرور 
 والدينا ووالديك 
والنعي لسيد داود لمهنا 
واي صح مو كانه التوقيع كبير؟؟

----------


## سيناريو

*يسلمو حبيبتي لحووونه على المقاطع* 

*الله يعطيكِ العافية* 
*موفقه*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو لحونه على الطرح

----------


## لجين"

رحم الله والديك
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## w_alwaheed

يسلموووووو 



تحياتي

----------


## حامي الشريعة

تسلمي لحن الخلود

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

_       مشكوووووووورة اختي لحن الخلود  ويعطيج الف عافيه_

----------


## لحن الخلود

يسلمو على المرور

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

تسلمين اختي

----------


## شهد*

جزاك الله كل خير 

وجعلك اله من المتمسكين بالولايه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

رحم الله والديك
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
وعظم الله اجوركم

----------


## همسة ألم

خيه لحووووووووون  تسلمي غناتي 
يعطيك الله الصحه والعافية يـــــــــــارب

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_أحلى لحووووووووووووووووووووووووونة .._
_ربي يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عافية .._
_مجهود رائع .._
_شكرا لكل ما تقدمينه لنا .._
_وجعلة الله في ميزان أعمالك .._
_وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## soko

_مشكورة والله يعطيك عافية_
_وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك_
_      تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق_

----------


## jamal_111185

رحم الله والديك ومشكور

----------


## ياكربلاء

مشكوره اختى  وعظم الله لكم الاجر

 الروابط الى السيد  داوود الحسيني

 ويدخل برنامج البالتوك تحت اسم السيد بغداد عشرين وتكون القرائه اطول يضل يقرى ساعه كامله

----------


## المنســـي

يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود

----------


## آمـ الجوآبر

مشكوره أختي 

احلى نعي

----------


## الحزين بس

*مشكوره الله يعطيكه الف عافيه*

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووو
يعطيك العافيه
في ميزان الاعمال

----------


## بنت نصر الله

مشكوره في ميزان الأعمال 

تقبلي تحياتي 
بنت نصر الله

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

غآآآآآآآيه في الروووووووووعه 

ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه 

سلمتم من كل مكرووه 

دمتمـ بعمرٌ طويل

----------


## جوهره قلبي

يؤ ما فتحوا عندي؟؟؟

----------


## حوريه الجنه

مشكووووووووورة حبيبتي

----------


## التعبان 11

جعله في كتب اعمالك

----------


## ابن الب

الرابط غير صاااااالح

----------

